# Happy Birthday Gentlegreen



## Termite Man (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday, looks like you're getting a nice day for it


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday sir


----------



## Greebo (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday mr


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2012)

Darn. Foiled again.

I forgot to move it ... new forum s/ware. Happy to show my age but that doesn't work if you suppress your birthday.

At least it's only in the B&SW forum ..


----------



## Callie (Jun 4, 2012)

Heh happy birthday gg


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh well, thanks ...

Off out in a bit to capture the maximum sunshine - narrow window today, rain tomorrow ...


----------



## Greebo (Jun 4, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Darn. Foiled again.
> 
> I forgot to move it ... new forum s/ware. Happy to show my age but that doesn't work if you suppress your birthday.
> 
> At least it's only in the B&SW forum ..


And you think that'll stop people who use "new posts" instead of going through each section?  Not a chance!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Leafster (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!

Don't get too wet on your ride


----------



## bmd (Jun 4, 2012)

Greebo said:


> And you think that'll stop people who use "new posts" instead of going through each section?  Not a chance!



Like me!

Happy birthday gentlegreen. You will just have to accept that you're another year older and some of us want to show you that we care. Hah!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2012)

> *Joyeux anniversaire !*
> A cette occasion, nous avons rassemblé pour vous des milliers de souvenirs de votre enfance et un accès simplifié à toutes vos photos de classe et vos anciennes relations, dans une nouvelle version de notre site.
> 
> *Accéder à la nouvelle version* avec vos identifiants actuels : http://copainsdavant.com ou en cliquant sur les souvenirs ci-dessous :
> ...


----------



## kittyP (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday honey x


----------



## Voley (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday gg.


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday, hope you have a lovely day and don't get wet!


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2012)

Have a fab day!


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GG XXX


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday, old man.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday, young man.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope you have a good day!! ...

And keep your watch out for apricot stones


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## High Voltage (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy birthday GG - many happy returns - hope you had a great day


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday GG.


----------



## xes (Jun 4, 2012)

happy birthday


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks all. 

I availed myself of some of Bristol's finest hills and had a couple of hours picnicking in one of its sunniest spots.
There was enough sun to be uncomfortably warm for about an hour. 



One fly in the ointment was Castle Park being fenced off for some reason ..


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry I missed this, hope you had a great day


----------

